# BMW driving school



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

For Elbert


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Group B & C 2nd session on Sunday


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Renee said:


> For Elbert


 :rofl: Great pics, Renee!

More than can be said for this one (l to r): me, Renee, Andy, and JonW (the cars are in that order as well)


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

nice he took the M1 up this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey Folks,

That was a great weekend! I got to meet Elbert, Renee, and Andy. :thumbup: 

And it was my first time at Mid Ohio- a very nice track. And now I can't wait to hit the track again. I'm signed up for the Windy City school at Grattan (Michigan) October 2,3. Last I heard there were spots still open. So we could have another 'fest gathering at the track.

It was very cool meeting you folks and hanging out.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> I'm signed up for the Windy City school at Grattan (Michigan) October 2,3. Last I heard there were spots still open.


Hmmmmm, very tempting!!

Where can I find out more info on the school?


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Andy said:


> Hmmmmm, very tempting!!
> 
> Where can I find out more info on the school?


Here you go:

http://www.motorcitybmwcca.org/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=4&Itemid=25

That's all the info there is for now. Packets have not been mailed out yet. Well, at least, I didn't get mine yet.

Grattan is a nice and technical track. But the facilities there aren't great. The one time I went, the food counter was never opened. And there's not a town nearby. You can't really drive outside of the paddock without crossing the track. So pack a lunch.

Maybe I'll start a thread to see who might be attending this Grattan weekend.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

FYI...

I received my info packet for the Grattan school by email last night. I'm looking forward to it.


----------

